
Show HN: Share cancelled conference posters virtually - pbnjay
https://virtualpostersession.org/
======
pbnjay
Hey all - I created this, after receiving a 3rd "cancelled conference" email
in as many days, I realized while driving home that this is going to be (at
least) a few really slow months for research dissemination.

Happy to answer any questions!

FYI for the technical folks, I was able to whip this up in a day using some
really amazing resources: [https://tailwindui.com](https://tailwindui.com)
basically has some great copy-pasteable HTML templates, and
[https://undraw.co](https://undraw.co) has lots of royalty-free svg graphics.
Minimal data collection app in Go for the backend.

~~~
masukomi
I was very confused by your usage of the word "poster" and "poster session". I
had to go look up the meaning of "Poster Session". I've literally never heard
the term used in relation to tech conferences in decades of geekery. Maybe I'm
a weird edge case, but I doubt it. If you're interested in this being used for
Non-academic / scientific presentations I'd suggest different wording.

for the other geeks who don't know what's going on with this "poster" stuff.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poster_session](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poster_session)

------
haberdasher
Along the same vein: If you'd like to give that slides-based talk and share
online: [https://presentio.us/](https://presentio.us/)

~~~
sidesquid
Website loaded so slowly on my 4g I noped out of there

~~~
gnolless
Agreed it could use some optimization.

Almost 15mb to load the homepage, with 1mb images like the following
[https://presentio.us/img/ss/201904.recordings.png](https://presentio.us/img/ss/201904.recordings.png)

A whopping 53mb for the content page. [https://storage.googleapis.com/spork-
user-media/g7ps4qb42n4....](https://storage.googleapis.com/spork-user-
media/g7ps4qb42n4.pngquant.png) seems excessive when I have it in a 500x400
iframe. Perhaps it should load the slides as you progress through the content?
Preloading just a few ahead would preserve the experience, which is decent
once it shows.

------
s3nnyy
love the usability, freedom to choose any video conference tool and "upload
poster from url/upload now/upload later" \- excellent!! good idea and well
done

~~~
pbnjay
Thanks! Trying to reduce friction as much as possible (and save some $$ on
hosting costs in the off-chance this actually takes off)

